# A DIY exhaust analyzer from a oxygen sensor????



## junkyardjockey (Nov 11, 2001)

I heard about this somewhere;where someone made a cheap homemade exhaust analyzer from an working oxygen sensor;but now I can't remember where I saw that.Can anyone help me on this??? Has anyone seen or heard of this before??? Thanks!


----------



## WackyWabbitRacer (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: A DIY exhaust analyzer from a oxygen sensor???? (junkyardjockey)*

Find a cheap LCD multimeter with a millivolts scale. Connect the positive lead of the multimeter to the output of the O2 sensor and the negative lead of the multimeter to chassis ground. 
An O2 sensor has an output of 0.0 volts to 1.0 volts DC. Higher the millivolt reading, richer the fuel mixture. Regards, WWR.


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: A DIY exhaust analyzer from a oxygen sensor???? (WackyWabbitRacer)*

I made an air-fuel guage using some cheap parts and tapped into the existing O2 sensor line. The guage is small enough to fit in one of the switch blanks in my dash.


----------



## KEVSROCCO (Aug 20, 2002)

could you help a fellow bc dubber out and elaborate a bit on how and what parts you used to make this?
thanks


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (KEVSROCCO)*

They're very cheap and easy to make, here's a couple links to explain how.
http://www.scirocco.org/tech/misc/afgauge/af.html 
http://www.students.tut.fi/%7E....html


----------



## slumberbunny (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: A DIY exhaust analyzer from a oxygen sensor???? (84_GLI_coupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84_GLI_coupe* »_I made an air-fuel guage using some cheap parts and tapped into the existing O2 sensor line. The guage is small enough to fit in one of the switch blanks in my dash.








that's EXACTLY where I put mine. Thank you small 10led bar...







oh, and a dremel.


----------



## SimonH (May 28, 2000)

*Re: A DIY exhaust analyzer from a oxygen sensor???? (slumberbunny)*

Summit Racing # SUM-G2986
$28 plus shipping


----------



## KEVSROCCO (Aug 20, 2002)

my o2 sensor output was o.33 volts, I would think that is pretty lean, no?


----------



## xjronx (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (KEVSROCCO)*

at what rpm was this taken, was it during cold start or after the car had sufficiently warmed up?


----------



## KEVSROCCO (Aug 20, 2002)

I tried again and it was around 0.57 volts


----------



## slumberbunny (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: (KEVSROCCO)*

"stoich" (where you want to be) is between 0.4-0.6 volts... 0.7 is running a bit rich (good actually)... 0.8+ is a bit rich (unless under WOT). below 0.3... hmmm...


----------

